
San Diego Zoo opens Walkabout Australia with Māori dancers, angering two nations - gballan
https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/104237594/san-diego-zoo-opens-walkabout-australia-with-mori-dancers-angering-two-nations
======
jazoom
>"Our sincere apologies. We were given incorrect information.

I feel like knowing Maori's are from New Zealand is not very difficult to find
out with 30 second of research.

